# Cot X vs. H Frame



## Markhk (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anybody help explain to me the difference between the "X" style frame of a cot, and the "H" style? 

Here are some differences that I gathered thus far: 

H-Frame cots are easier to roll in/ roll out
The H-Frame requires only one attendant when rolling an empty cot into the rig
X-Frame cots are less likely to tilt over
X-Frame cots are less likely to experience a "cot drop" 

Thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, you can one man load an x-frame cot into an ambulance. Hook the bar, pull the release handle, squat down [don't life with your back] to collapse the frame, release the handle, stand back up. 

The problem is that most people are tempted to/end up lifting with their back which contributes to back injuries.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Well, you can one man load an x-frame cot into an ambulance. Hook the bar, pull the release handle, squat down [don't life with your back] to collapse the frame, release the handle, stand back up.
> 
> The problem is that most people are tempted to/end up lifting with their back which contributes to back injuries.



^^^^Not recommended with a patient on the cot


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2008)

Only if you love your back.


----------



## reaper (Feb 24, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> ^^^^Not recommended with a patient on the cot



You don't make the pt get off the stretcher, while you load it? I thought every did it that way!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2008)

Law 2: Gomers Go To Ground. I figure why fight nature. B)


----------



## Markhk (Feb 25, 2008)

Am I also right to assume that you HAVE to hold the release handle when you pull an X-frame out? (Not the case with a H-frame?) 

I only use a H-Frame at work so I really don't have a clue unless I want to play with another company's rig when they're not looking. :blush:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep. Pull out, partner grabs the under carriage, handle is pulled, partner lowers undercarriage to the ground. You can do the reverse of what I posted above, or you can just let it drop (not recommended due to wear and tear) without someone lowering it. [last two not recommended with a patient on the gurney]


----------

